# How big is your biggest shrimp



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have two females here yellow and normal berried orange, look at the difference almost triple of the size.





my male taiwan bee compare to this huge mama


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

wow man. that's one big mother


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

That's a big mama !! I think though, comparing two shrimps can sometimes give you a skewed impression. I have orange shrimps that got berried at extreme small size. But I'm sure that big one in the picture is huge.

I put a few small things (piece of airline tube, or that now famous "biodigest" vials) in the tanks and each of them is different in size. So when a shrimp swim past these "marker" I know their size. I have some orange that's over 3cm pushing 3.5cm. They got saddled but don't get berried as often as when they were younger, but when they do get berried it's quite a sight ;-)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, are you sure they are the same species? The other one might be a hitch hicker. Could be an organge sunkist shrimp instead.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, are you sure they are the same species? The other one might be a hitch hicker. Could be an organge sunkist shrimp instead.


100% its not sunkist shrimp coz I am breeding them. Sunkist need saltwater to breed right?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

new pic added. comparing taiwan and this mama


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you win.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

coryjames said:


> I think you win.


I wish we have a competition for biggest shrimp


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I am still amaze at how big it is and I can't see any distinction from a normal RCS (well aside from the colour).
Could it be a cross of something? (you know like a liger that is much bigger than lions or tigers)
Anyway, is it a loner or are there similar siblings. You might want to breed them as I would certianly be your first buyer. I always wanted bigger shrimps for my pleco tanks because the normal RCS tend to get sucked into the filter. And since I can't breed amamo shrimps. I'd take a big RCS anyday.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's my big mamma....she's all of an inch or more!


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I've got an Amano who has broken past the 2 inch mark, I think. He is a monster next to my fire reds and CRS!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Sunkist, like many Caridina species, breed in fresh water and release their unhatched eggs in fresh water. Those eggs are able to hatch in fresh water as well, but then they need brackish water to survive after the first couple or three days. Something I have really wanted to try. In the wild, they live near river estuaries, where the eggs float to sea and live there until they morph into shrimplets, which then swim back upriver and take up the fresh water life of their parents.

If I still had my male Flower shrimp, I'd win the size contest.. he was four inches long !


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Size doesn't matter, it's how you use it.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

...No argument there.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

hhhmmmnnn....are we talking about the same thing now


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> Sunkist, like many Caridina species, breed in fresh water and release their unhatched eggs in fresh water. Those eggs are able to hatch in fresh water as well, but then they need brackish water to survive after the first couple or three days. Something I have really wanted to try. In the wild, they live near river estuaries, where the eggs float to sea and live there until they morph into shrimplets, which then swim back upriver and take up the fresh water life of their parents.
> 
> If I still had my male Flower shrimp, I'd win the size contest.. he was four inches long !


Well your flower shrimp is from different species


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, are you sure they are the same species? The other one might be a hitch hicker. Could be an organge sunkist shrimp instead.


Im sure this mama is yellow shrimp. shes from this batch


----------

